# Ratter Chatter



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I have 2 male unneutered rats that I adopted earlier this month. Both have been to the vet and are healthy. 

The thing is, every so often, my rats will chatter. The hooded one, Ichigo, will do it more than the albino, Sesshoumaru, but both will do it on occasion. At first I thought it was him grinding his teeth, but then I noticed it was going in-tune with his breathing. Then I was worried it was a myco infection, but the chatter goes on and off (plus the vet deemed him healthy about a week ago).

I think he does it more when he is excited. For instance, when I introduced a family member to the cage, he was at the front of the cage, sniffing and chattering. Or sometimes when the two rats tumble around, he will do it.

What is this noise, and what is the trigger? Is it fear, or is it just excitement? Should I be concerned? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

Just because the vet deemed him healthy doesn't infact mean that he was, hence the 2-3 week quarantine period, an infection or disease can go undetected, and be incubating in a rat for anywhere around 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

renay said:


> Just because the vet deemed him healthy doesn't infact mean that he was, hence the 2-3 week quarantine period, an infection or disease can go undetected, and be incubating in a rat for anywhere around 2 or 3 weeks.


But I also determined it's not an infection as there are no symptoms, and also because there are times where he will be just as riled up about something (running around the cage with his buddy, for example) but he doesn't make the noise (aka, it comes and goes). It's clearly a voluntary noise. It sounds kind of like wimpering.... sorry that wasn't clear.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

maybe its another form of communication, rats are very intelligent...


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

Have you heard of Bruxing? Maybe it is that? 

It is akin to purring in a cat. Sounds very different, but generally represents happiness or extreme emotional feeling (cats purr when they're in pain, for example).

Sometimes, their cheeks will puff in and out and their eyes and ears will wiggle. It really is very cute...


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Sparker said:


> Have you heard of Bruxing? Maybe it is that?
> 
> It is akin to purring in a cat. Sounds very different, but generally represents happiness or extreme emotional feeling (cats purr when they're in pain, for example).
> 
> Sometimes, their cheeks will puff in and out and their eyes and ears will wiggle. It really is very cute...


Said it wasn't grinding teeth, so not bruxing.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

I asked because when my rats brux, it sounds like chattering from across the room. Thought it was worth a try.


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

madonnaswimmer said:


> At first I thought it was him grinding his teeth, but then I noticed it was going in-tune with his breathing.


Somehow I missed this part... sorry.


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Sparker said:


> madonnaswimmer said:
> 
> 
> > At first I thought it was him grinding his teeth, but then I noticed it was going in-tune with his breathing.
> ...


no, that's quite alright. On a side note, is bruxing exactly the same as teeth grinding, then? I haven't ever heard of this before.

Thanks, also, for all the help!


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Actually the definition of 'brux' is to clench or grind one's teeth. Humans do it too. It's just not good for us. :lol:


----------



## Sparker (Jun 17, 2007)

It is also, by the way, my favorite sound in the world. Melon (my oldest) will chatter, brux, and boggle fairly often and it makes my day. :-D


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, I saw videos of boggling on YouTube and it's pretty weird-looking!


----------



## SamsterAndRocky (Jul 24, 2007)

my little 3 week old double rex/fuzzy pink/nakie boy was sitting on my shoulder at the computer and i thought he was breathing funny into my ear, then i realized that he was bruxing into my ear....i just about melted right here


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

My rat will make this hiccup sound that slightly reminds me of my guinea pig. I don't think he is really hiccuping though. I think he may just be talking to me.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

madonnaswimmer said:


> But I also determined it's not an infection as there are no symptoms, and also because there are times where he will be just as riled up about something (running around the cage with his buddy, for example) but he doesn't make the noise (aka, it comes and goes). It's clearly a voluntary noise. It sounds kind of like wimpering.... sorry that wasn't clear.


Many virus's don't show symptoms until it is way too late.


----------

